# Suggestions on metal fount heater bases



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

This is my second winter. My first base has worked great out of the box and 🤞🤞🤞is still going strong. Last winter I bought two more before I got one that would work. This winter I bought a third. Out local feed store didn’t have them so I ordered from Amazon. It arrived of course after a cold spell and now we are back in the deep freeze I find the Amazon heater is another fail. Our feed store is still waiting for heaters. Amazon is sending a replacement. It will arrive in 5 days and we will be back in the 40-50’s daytime. 20’s at night. Can anyone give me suggestions on a reliable way to heat water in winter??? I have 60ish grown chickens and 14 two month old chicks in the coop. One metal fount on a base isn’t enough. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a tough one. I didn't use heaters for mine, I just switched the waterers out. About 20 of them. I put the extra non frozen waterers in a big bin, top down. In the morning I'd take those out and switch them for the frozen ones. Put the frozen ones in the bin. By the next morning when I did the switch the frozen ones were thawed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I use five gallon galvanized founts on a heated base. I always keep a backup base because they will fail at the worst time. I also try to seal the base seam on the outside with silicone to keep water from creeping into the base and shortening its life.


----------



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's a tough one. I didn't use heaters for mine, I just switched the waterers out. About 20 of them. I put the extra non frozen waterers in a big bin, top down. In the morning I'd take those out and switch them for the frozen ones. Put the frozen ones in the bin. By the next morning when I did the switch the frozen ones were thawed.


Yes, before I had heated bases I did the switch out too. That’s when I only had 6-10 chickens. I’ve added a few chickens since then! 🤣🤣🤣 It is so cold right now the waterers freeze too fast. They don’t last the day.


----------



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> I use five gallon galvanized founts on a heated base. I always keep a backup base because they will fail at the worst time. I also try to seal the base seam on the outside with silicone to keep water from creeping into the base and shortening its life.


Ironically the base that failed is a new one that I bought as a spare and it was in the barn for a month. I added new chicks and a new waterer and the “failed” base. 
I never thought about the silicone trick. No one ever mentioned that but it makes all he sense. It will happen! Thank you!!!!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I have those plastic heated waterers with the red bases. They have held up all winter down to -35F with no issues other than I hate having to tip them upside down to fill.

I bought a heated dog bowl last summer at a yard sale for my turkeys. That is definitely my favorite, but not sure if the chickens would land in the water. Absolutely perfect for the turkeys.


----------



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

ChickenMama53 said:


> Ironically the base that failed is a new one that I bought as a spare and it was in the barn for a month. I added new chicks and a new waterer and the “failed” base.
> I never thought about the silicone trick. No one ever mentioned that but it makes all he sense. It will happen! Thank you!!!!





ChickenMom24 said:


> I have those plastic heated waterers with the red bases. They have held up all winter down to -35F with no issues other than I hate having to tip them upside down to fill.
> 
> I bought a heated dog bowl last summer at a yard sale for my turkeys. That is definitely my favorite, but not sure if the chickens would land in the water. Absolutely perfect for the turkeys.


I have a red and white electric waterer too. Agreed! It’s a pain in the cold to try and fill through the hole in the bottom. I can never get the plug open and closed either. I take the base off and fill the tank then reattach the base and turn it right side up. I like to keep one plastic waterer going to keep ACV in it for them. 
I looked at the dog bowls at the feed store. I kind of figured if the chickens will stand in the water puddles to drink they would probably wade in the dog bowl. 🤣


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenMama53 said:


> I looked at the dog bowls at the feed store. I kind of figured if the chickens will stand in the water puddles to drink they would probably wade in the dog bowl. 🤣


⬆ There's probably a lot of truth in that. 🤣


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Beside my fount waterers, I also use two heated bowls for the peafowl and turkeys. They hold up pretty well but need to have the water changed daily.


----------

